# PC12-NSD Carpet Spikes



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

Is anyone using carpet spikes on this cylinder sub? Does it make a difference in how it performs? I'd like to try some but I am wondering about how stable the sub would be and how they would attach to the bottom plate.
How do I remove the rubber pads on the base?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Is your carpet really thick? if it is not then the normal rubber feet should be fine, I doubt you will get any benefits from fitting spikes, IIRC I did not think the cylinder subs came with spikes anyway :scratch:


----------



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, thick carpet and extra thick underpadding. I also don't want to leave a permanent round impression where the sub is.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

oldpioneer said:


> Yeah, thick carpet and extra thick underpadding. I also don't want to leave a permanent round impression where the sub is.


Ok then maybe you could use some isolation platforms like the subdude or Grammar, these are designed for subs to stand on and Isolate your sub from the floor beneath it.


----------



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to try spikes after finding and reading this old thread from another forum. The post from SVS Ron changed my mind.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/forum/thread/176818/adding-spikes-to-an-svs-sub


----------

